# Debussy Preludes (Book I) Discussion & Poll



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

I have been listening to these a lot recently. Very good and so much diversity.

My favorites right now are Danseuses de Delphes (I love how it has so much pathos but always restrained), Les collines d'Anacapri (just beautiful melodies and chromatic chords I guess) and des pas sur la neige (very simple and repetitive, but that actually works in its favor. Its so mysterious and evocative, not to mention unique). 

Which are your favorites? why? Do you prefer Book I to II? I may make a poll about the second Book (which I also I love) later.

EDIT: Messed up the poll. just pick your favorite.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

How i would rate them after 4-5 listens each:

1 - 10
2 - 9
3 - 8
4 - 8
5 - 10
6 - 10
7 - 9
8 - 9 
9 - 8
10 - 9
11 - 7
12 - 8


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

My favorite is probably Des pas sur la neige, esp in this performance






Closely followed by 1,2 and 11. I absolutely adore La danse de Puck! They're all fantastic. Maybe I slightly prefer the second book, but not by much.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Wonderful music. I used to love playing Le Cathedrale Engloutie before arthritis made some of the big chords unstretchable. And La Fille Aux Cheveux du Lin is a fine example of how delightful a very simple tune can be. Of the two Books, my favourites are mostly in Book 1, but collectively Book 2 is more quirky and fun. And Feux d'Artifice is superb.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Tough choice. Each piece is so expressive, individualistic and evocative. Listening to these works one can gain some understanding of how some have suggested that Debussy was more influenced by poetry than he was by other composers.

I suppose my favorite at the moment is _Le Cathedrale Engloutie_.


----------

